# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand >  Laem Son Nationalpark: Andaman Peace

## Siamfan

Andaman Peace oder auch Bang Ben Beachfront



> 9.616616, 98.465016
> Wird jetzt wieder von 3 netten jungen Leuten betrieben!
> 
> Ein sehr ruhiger Platz in der Naehe von Ranong (50km), *neben* dem LaemSon NP
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@9.61637...7i13312!8i6656


Wir haben da viele schoene Tage mit den Kindern und Freunden verbracht.
Kleinkinder sollten nicht unbeaufsichtigt im Meer spielen! Was aber ueberall am offenen Meer gilt.

Fuer Selbstfahrer einfach, mit oeffentlichen Verkehrsmittel, muss man an der H4 den Weitertransport organisieren. Aber kein Problem, da sehr, sehr nette Leute! 
Am Besten einfach auf ein Motorrad mit Beiwagen zeigen. Da geht eine Familie mit 2 Kindern und Gepaeck drauf (Kinder gut festhalten), Pickup sollte auch nicht teuer sein. Man wird aber sicher auch von der Anlage abgeholt, wenn man dort uebernachtet.

Auch idealer Ausgangspunkt fuer einen Tagesausflug auf die Koh Kam Islands. (An Wochenenden und an Feiertagen oft "voll"

Man verschlaeft nicht den Sonnenaufgang, da man vom Gebetsruf der Moscheen geweckt wird.

Es hat ueberall noch sehr viele Wasserbueffel!


*

Es werden aber auch noch Herden am Strand getrieben.

*

Hinter der Anlage, Richtung Festland, fliegen frueh und spaet die Hornbills durch.

*

Obwohl das sehr grosse Voegel sind, fallen sie kaum auf! Sie kuendigen sich durch entferntes, lautes Krächzen an. Je naeher sie kommen, um so leiser werden sie.

Im Meer kann man immer wieder mal eine kleine Herde Seekuehe/ Dugong (6-8) sehen. Es ist mir aber noch nie gelungen, diese brauchbar zu fotografieren.  :: 



> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dugong


Warum auch immer, hat es da 'Sanddollars' wie Sand am Meer.





> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sanddollars


Aber auch viele andere huebsche Muscheln, jahreszeitlich wechselnd.



Und die unermuedlichen Krebse, rollen bei ablaufendem Wasser, immer wieder ihre Milliarden von Sandkugeln aus ihren Gaengen.




*aeltere Bilder, die aber dort gemacht wurden.

----------


## Siamfan

Ich habe gestern kaum Bilder von der Anlage gemacht,  da wir schon sehr oft da waren. 

Am Strand Richtung Norden:



Im Hintergrund Koh Payam und Koh Chang. 


Blick Richtung Süden:


Mitte und rechts Koh Kam Island. 
Links könnte Phuket sein. 

Eine neue Attraktion für sich,  war dieser Hund:

Ich habe noch nie ein so freundliches Tier gesehen. 
Er hat mit allen Gästen sofort Freundschaft geschlossen und hatte auch für alle Zeit. 
Ob das ein reinrassiger Husky ist und was für einer (ist nicht wichtig) kann ich nicht sagen,  er hat kein sehr dichtes Fell. 
Ein Hund mit so einem guten Wesen,  spricht für den Platz!

Hier noch ein Bild mit Pak Bung Thalee

Ein Brei aus den Blättern wird von den Einheimischen gegen einige Quallenangriffe benutzt

----------


## Siamfan

Die Einfahrt vom Bangben Beachfront Resort

(Früher Andaman Peace) 

Mit großem freien Innenhof

alles weit vom Meer entfernt und mit vielen Bäumen bestanden. 

Restaurant




Große Sala und viele Sitzmöglichkeiten unter Bäumen


Zimmer ab 700TB mit Van und 900 AC.  Wer von der H4 aus anruft,  wird auch dort abgeholt (093 69 66 358)











Neue Muschel- und Strandbilder :













Schnecken, Muscheln, die Plastikflaschen besiedeln:


Diese Schwaemme lagen tausendfach am Nachbarstrand




Pak Bung Thalee mit violetter Bluete

Hilft gegen Quallenbisse. Blaetter sind ein Zwischending aus Schmetterlingsfluegel und Herzform.
Zubereitung bei den Einheimischen erfragen.

Nicht verwechseln mit diesem Boden decker (Bluete gelb, Blaetter "ahornaehnlich"):



Siehe auch hier:
http://www.siamonline.de/vbb/showthr...ll=1#post91779

----------

